# You never know ...



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Friday 2:30 am ... this happened in the building next to me

Being in a mixed industrial area we're surrounded by all kind of hazards 

Keep your insurance up to date, practice safety and keep rolling :thumbup: 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...n-gemini-boulevard-20141122-photogallery.html


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Your lucky. Did some one set the cars one fire?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That VW beetle is really a low rider now, that sucks though.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Right before thanksgiving feel bad for this guys family and daughter. 

http://www.bostonherald.com/news_op...contractor_failed_to_pull_permit_on_fatal_job


----------

